# Build a good budget gaming pc



## geek@aragorn (Jul 15, 2012)

i am planning to buy a new pc. i want to play almost all the latest games and the upcoming games but my budget is maximum 32k (only CPU & Monitor).
i am listing a configuration which i have planned to buy please suggest any changes to the following config:

Processor- AMD FX-4100 Zambezi 3.6Ghz(3.8 Ghz Turbo)

Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P AM3+ AMD 760G Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

Ram- 2x4GB DDR3 Transcend 1333MHz

Graphic card-  MSI R6670-MD1GD5 Radeon HD 6670 1GB 128-bit GDDR5      PCIExpress 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready 
                                           OR
                 HIS H675F1GD Radeon HD 6750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express      2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic card with eyefinity.
(please suggest which GPU is better from the above 2)

HDD- Seagate Barracuda 500gb 7200 RPM 16mb cache SATA 16Gb/s 3.5"

Cabinet- COOLER MASTER Elite 330 ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

PSU- Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 460W ATX Power Supply
Please suggest a good Monitor....


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 15, 2012)

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compone...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html
Fill The Questions and Post it Here .


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 15, 2012)

@O.P first of all those gpu's you've listed wont do any good @ 1080p monitor,which obviously youre gonna get,anyways fill the questionnaire and post here.


----------



## geek@aragorn (Jul 15, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compone...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html
> Fill The Questions and Post it Here .



1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Most of the latest games like fifa 12,KOA,F1 2011,Virtua tennis 4. i am mostly interested in sports and RPG genre and for programming and movies. i am not a hardcore gamer.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:my budget is max 33k nd i cannot extend more than that

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:nope

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7(ultimate)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500Gb 7200 rpm

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:yes i want to buy a monitor mostly a low resolution monitor 1080p not necessary.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:keyboard,mouse,speakers and dvd drive

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:November during diwali. 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:i would be buying it locally mostly from vashi,mumbai or thane

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:i am a bit confused about my processor intel or amd please help!!!
and i dont mind playing the games at medium resolution...
and i want ddr5 graphic card and if possible 8 gb ram


----------



## geek@aragorn (Jul 27, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> @O.P first of all those gpu's you've listed wont do any good @ 1080p monitor,which obviously youre gonna get,anyways fill the questionnaire and post here.



Please reply!!!


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jul 30, 2012)

@OP When you are not going to OC then there is no need to get FX. I am suggesting two configs. The Intel being good for games at this time while the AMD better for future games which will require more cores.
Intel rig
Intel Core i3 2120: 7k
Gigabyte H61M-D2H: 3.3k
4GB DDR3 1333MHz: 1.2k
WD Caviar Blue 500GB: 3.8k
BenQ G2222HD: 7.5k
Corsair CX430V2: 2.7k
any cheap case: 0.6k
MSI R6850 PMD1GD5: 8.7k or if any HD 7770 is available at the same price point, then get that sa it is more futureproof
Total: 35k
AMD rig
AMD Phenom II X4 960T: 7k
Gigabyte GA-78LMT S2P: 2.5k
G.Skill RipjawsX 4GB 1600MHz: 1.5k
everything else is the same
Total: 35k


----------



## Myth (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice config. 
The Intel is as much ahead in gaming as the amd in multi-threaded processes. Almost neck to neck .


----------



## geek@aragorn (Aug 10, 2012)

how's AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition or 965 Black Edition?


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 10, 2012)

amd a8-3870k - 6.7k
biostar a55ml+ - 3k
WD Caviar Blue 500GB - 3.8k
BenQ G2222HD - 7.5k
sapphire hd 7770(optional and doubful about performance with a8)
G.Skill RipjawsX 8 GB RAM -3.7k

total:~24.5k~ and17k without gpu


----------



## thyultimate (Aug 10, 2012)

Why does no one ever suggest 2*xGB ram, instead of just 4GB or 8GB? What if OP ends up getting a single channel stick??


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 11, 2012)

because it provides further scope for ram expansion in future.


----------



## geek@aragorn (Aug 11, 2012)

how about this config?
amd phenom ii x4 970 BE/amd phenom ii x4 960t BE/amd fx-4100 BE
ASUS M5A88-M Motherboard
seagate barracuda 500gb 7200rpm
corsair value ram ddr3 2x2gb ram 1333mhz
amd radeon 6770hd 1gb ddr5
Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet 
Corsair VS450 PSU(450W)
as i mentioned i would be mostly buying a 19" monitor so the resolution would be 1366x768...
Which processor is better among those mentioned above? plzz help....


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 11, 2012)

The graphics card is perfect for that resolution,however a 1080p will be much more futureproof IMHO. Performance of Amd phenoms 2s are more likely to be on par with i3 2100.some 960ts can be unlocked to six core.im playing with a 965 be,its enough  for gaming needs,so you cant go wrong with a 970be or 960t.


----------



## geek@aragorn (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> The graphics card is perfect for that resolution,however a 1080p will be much more futureproof IMHO. Performance of Amd phenoms 2s are more likely to be on par with i3 2100.some 960ts can be unlocked to six core.im playing with a 965 be,its enough  for gaming needs,so you cant go wrong with a 970be or 960t.



Hey i will be buying it during diwali....any ideas from where should i buy so that i will get some discounts..... only offline in and around mumbai?
 plz help....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2012)

by diwali most of the stock of amd phenom processors will be gone.


----------

